# keto diet = high cholesterol



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I thought i should post this up here as keto diet seems to be very popular on here this year.

As some of you know i ran a keto diet for 10 weeks at the start of the year until i fell ill then i switched to carb cycling.

9 weeks in i got my bloods done and my cholesterol was 9.6 which was very high according to doc. This confused me as the gear i was running was the exact same as i ran last summer diet and my cholesterol wasnt an issue the only difference was this time i was doing a keto diet.

Anyway i got my bloods done last week after being on carb cycling for 8 weeks or so and it is down to 4.6.

All gear and everything is the same.

I can post up a copy of my keto but as some will no who have seen it in my journal and in my keto thread on here my fats were around 110g and protein 300. all fat came from natty peanut butter/ brazil nuts and some slamon or steak for tea.

i was also taking 9 omega3 per day and 3 epo per day.

I dont know wether this is purely just the way my body reacts to keto etc but thought i would post it on here incase other people may have the same issue and think they should get checked out because it obviously to me was diet related.

maybe some of the more clued up people on here will have some input into other reasons etc?

hilly


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

depends on your body type i presume ?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

What was your HDL:LDL ratio though?

J


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

when it was bad

HDL - 0.60

LDL - 7.8

total - 9.4

ratio 15.7

he didnt give me it for now but said everything was were it should be


----------

